# Did any of you get an early, pre 12 week, scan...?



## Babysaurus (Nov 7, 2011)

As the title says really. I have been reading old threads and it seems as if lots of you have had scans before the 12 week mark. 

Mine is booked in for when I will be 12+3; I only mentioned the possibility of an earlier one to the student midwife at the booking in appointment and mainly due to me having a previous missed miscarriage spotted at the 12 week scan (not an experience I'd like to wish on anybody) rather than simply as I am a Type 1, but she was quite dismissive about it as if it was unheard of. 

What's everyone else's experiences...?


----------



## gail1 (Nov 8, 2011)

hun I would if i were you be pushing for it if its going to put your mind at rest especially with your past history. Congratulations by the way and keep us posted


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2011)

I know people who have had them after more than one miscarriage but to be honest, I know this sounds a bit hard but they don't tend to dwell on it much to begin with, because of course it's not all that uncommon (although heartbreaking when it's you) for any woman to have one or a couple of misses before they go to term.


Good luck!


----------



## elliebug (Nov 8, 2011)

i had my first today, i though i was 12+4 but they dated me as 12+1, i think i'm right!!!! i was a bit worried before that there wouldnt be a baby or something would be wrong so can sort of guess how you feel, keep pestering!! good luck


----------



## HappyHelen (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Babysaurus

I didn't have an early scan although like you I had read on here that lots of people did. I did ask but they said there was no need. If I were you I would keep pushing for it. 

I had the usual scan at 12 weeks and all was fine but as I had very few pregnancy symptoms at about 16 weeks I asked them to check the heartbeat. The midwife couldn't find it on her machine but could sense lots of movement. Anyway, she didn't want to send me away worrying so they sent me for a very quick scan and all was fine. 

If you are worried, you could just ask again and see if they could do a quick scan at your  next appointment. 

Helen


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 8, 2011)

There's not a lot they can tell from a scan when it's earlier than 12 weeks all you get is a heartbeat, under 10 weeks you won't even see a heart beat..

I had a pre-12 week scan but that was more to do with because I hadn't been planing to get pregnant, so it was a case I really didn't know how many weeks I was..  And all you could see was a faint heart beat and a little peanut shape..


----------



## clashann (Nov 8, 2011)

I had my dating scan at 8+5 weeks due to the fact that I also had a missed miscarriage previously and on my routine obs visits, she could see the amniotic sac but no embryo so I was sent to the early pregnancy assesment unit where the ultrasound machines are better and they also do a transvaginal scan  Everything was fine I am pleased to say, the scan operator spotted little Evie straight away.

Congratulations


----------



## Monkey (Nov 9, 2011)

I think NICE guidelines say that you should be offered a viability scan at about 8weeks. Can't remember the exact wording.

I didn't get one - mainly because I was trying to move hospitals at the time and got lost in the system.

There's a window for scans that is most accurate for dating purposes, I think, but again, no idea what it is! I know lots of people who've had scans around the 7-8 week mark, when you'd certainly see a heartbeat.

Worth mentioning your concerns at your next appointment - nothing ventured, nothing gained. Hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## Babysaurus (Nov 9, 2011)

Ellie, you can get a heartbeat from about 6 weeks, 7 weeks at the latest. 

I too had a missed miscarriage C so know how you must have felt. It makes things all the more stressful for the next time doesn't it? 

I have called the midwife unit and left a message as it's an answerphone service. I will see if they can shuffle me forward a bit as it's a loooong wait otherwise (esp due to what happend last time, I can't relax) but it looks like the diabetic side of things won't make it more likely for them to see me sooner, which is a shame. (I normally can't shake them off for love nor money!) 

Thanks for you replies, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 9, 2011)

hi i had one at 5 weeks and 6 , 8 , 10  because of a miscarriage and twins in the family


----------



## newbs (Nov 11, 2011)

I was offered an early scan during both my pregnancies, each time having the scan around 7 weeks.  Both times they found little baby and heartbeat easily, I had a normal ultrasound with DD1 and a transvaginal one with DD2.  I then had the dating scan each time at 12 weeks, then the 20 week scan and scans every 4 weeks after that.


----------



## Babysaurus (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, ladies. 
I think it seems to vary hugely from trust to trust about scans then. 

I manageed to get an early one, 9 weeks, on Friday morning - and all is fine! Was very weird to see there is actually something in there! However, also had a large blood clot appear on Friday night and then weirdly high blood sugar (for no reason) of 18.1 on Saturday morning after being 6.8 before bed so back to panicking again. Realise these things can happen but it's stressful all the same...


----------

